
Show HN: Crypto, our NES game that we did for 2016 GGJ - shultays
http://globalgamejam.org/2016/games/crypto
======
shultays
Hi everyone.

For this year me and 3 friends of mine developed a NES game for Global Game
Jam 2016. We developed it on C using Shiru's neslib. There was a time limit of
48-hours. Here is a video while we are playing it.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2TEsonhl7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2TEsonhl7o)

It is a co-op only game. So a bit hard to play with single player. There are 4
items on map and your objective is to bring them to their correct places at
center.

You can play it here:
[http://www.enginmercan.com/crypto/](http://www.enginmercan.com/crypto/)

You can find find binaries/sources on GGJ page.

If you want to support us, you can buy it on itch.io!

[http://kabraxis.itch.io/crypto](http://kabraxis.itch.io/crypto)

